# african pygmy dormice - i have babies



## fuzzyfuzzbutt (Feb 19, 2011)

i have 5 african pygmy dormice and one of them came to me pregnant. the african pygmy dormouse has had 4 babies and they are so cute  they are 3-4 weeks old now and have their eyes open  i tried getting pics but they are too squirmy!!!!


----------



## animalzrule (Nov 17, 2010)

oooooorrrrrrrrrrr congratulations!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

we deffo need piccies! cant wait to see them!


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Babies are adorable!!
I am trying to find a companion for my little male, its so hard to track them down.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Snuggles uk said:


> Babies are adorable!!
> I am trying to find a companion for my little male, its so hard to track them down.


this thread is almost 3 years old

have you tried looking on rfuk, they have alsorts of animals looking for new homes on there


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh im sorry i didnt look at the date.
Yes i have had a look on there,
many thanks


----------

